# Gina Carano wasn't fired for tweets, she was fired for gaining weight



## Mack27 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hollywood has been doing this forever, firing actresses for gaining weight and then blaming it on something else. Change my mind.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 14, 2021)

Media told us a different reason but anyway, I didn't agree with that. No matter her weight or every other reason, I still love and support Carano!


----------



## Ilegalpat (Feb 15, 2021)

While her most recent tweet was not awful, she has written some "interesting" things in the last few years. I do not agree with the firing. But, I understand why they did it.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 15, 2021)

Who is Gina Carano? Please consider providing links when posting something like this...I'm too fat to google lol


----------



## waldo (Feb 26, 2021)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Who is Gina Carano? Please consider providing links when posting something like this...I'm too fat to google lol



"Gina Joy Carano is an American actress, television personality, fitness model, and former mixed martial artist. She competed in EliteXC and Strikeforce from 2006 to 2009, where she compiled a 7–1 record. Her popularity led to her being called the "face of women's MMA" (see Wikipedia)

I think, but not sure, that part of her current 'thickness', illustrated nicely in the photos that Colonial Warrior posted, is indeed muscle (not hard to fathom, considering her MMA background). Regardless, I have little reason to believe her ousting was due to anything other than her views (expressed on 'social media') about current events and for which she has received significant blowback going back a year or more. She appears to have somewhat 'conservative' viewpoints which is verbotten in today's Hollywood environment. It is not so surprising considering her having originated from Dallas (one of the most conservative metro areas in the USA). DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS - she will prevail!! Please support Gina and her new ventures (she is teaming up with the conservative-oriented media company Daily Wire to produce a new movie for streaming in the near future)!

P.S. hear from her own mouth here


----------



## Tempere (Feb 26, 2021)

She’s had some questionable tweets, but I would hope she was not discriminated for her weight. On a side note, I enjoyed her in Deadpool


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 26, 2021)

waldo said:


> Gina Joy Carano is an American actress, television personality, fitness model, and former mixed martial artist. She competed in EliteXC and Strikeforce from 2006 to 2009, where she compiled a 7–1 record. Her popularity led to her being called the "face of women's MMA" (see Wikipedia).
> 
> I think, but not sure, that part of her current 'thickness', illustrated nicely in the photos that Colonial Warrior posted, is indeed muscle (not hard to fathom, considering her MMA background).
> 
> ...




Carano was heavy built when she was contracted by Lucasfilm. That's the reason the issue of her weight it's something very hard to chew. 

I don't want to get more deeper in this because I respect the rules of this place but the real reason she was fired from Lucasfilm was her postings on social media.

I only have to say I strongly agree with her points of view. That's the main reason I don't have accounts on FB, Instagram, or Twitter. 

The people at Lucasfilm/Disney don't get what they want. They made her more famous than before.

I'm very disappointed with the SW franchise. They made a big mistake just when they got something good at the space western genere they screwed it up again.

Thank goodness I'm more fan of Battlestar Galactica (hence my name of CW).

Always my love for Carano and the people of Dallas, Texas!


----------



## waldo (Feb 26, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Carano was heavy built when she was contracted by Lucasfilm. That's the reason the issue of her weight it's something very hard to chew.
> 
> I don't want to get more deeper in this because I respect the rules of this place but the real reason she was fired from Lucasfilm was her postings on social media.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying about Gina Carano's build/weight not being an issue with her being run out of town. Yeah, these big social media platforms are becoming really problematic, and it astonishes me that so many people persist in using them after all the horror stories about how a person's info posted on there so many times is later being used against them (often by people with nothing better to do than look up old posts, in some cases many years old). And you never know when you may be the next target of the online 'mob'. Hopefully traditional message boards like this will eventually make a comeback when people clue in and leave that nonsense. Then again the toxicity will just follow people back to the message boards.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 27, 2021)

Wait, is that really something people are saying? I haven't heard about her gaining weight and she's always been voluptuous but then I wouldn't be shocked if a weight gain was found to be the primary issue.

As for the given reason she was dumped, whatever. I'm exhausted with the pity parties over celebrities being fired for publicly saying stupid things that regular people would be fired for too. Be careful what you say on social media when your real name is attached. I feel like most people get that so I have no patience for celebrities that don't.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 28, 2021)

Right, enough. Thread is getting shut down and any posts breaking the rules will be removed.

You all know the rules: _No politics on the forum._


----------

